# Currant Creek



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Anyone know what the conditions are like up there? Is the ice finally off?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Bump, nobody been over there lately?


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bi..._view=forum_view_collapsed;page=unread#unread


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Not sure what the point of the BFT link is for, their topic is Soldier Creek Kokanee. The BFT thread is also wrong as we have a more recent thread here with pictures still showing ice in the background, no way people are getting boats on it yet... especially to target kokes.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/7-fishing-trip-reports/193330-soldier-creek-ice-off.html

CC is higher elevation and is usually iced as long as Strawberry is. IDK how much more ice it put on after January when we ice fished it, but it was pretty thick all things considered.

Unfortunately its a long drive just to go check ice conditions. Fishing hasn't been as good the past 2 years sadly, fish seem to be congregated into small pockets so its boom or bust depending on if you find those areas or not.

-DallanC


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks Dallan, I was confused by the link as well.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Current creek has been iced off for a little while now


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yeah the last post on this was almost a month ago. But alas life got in the way and I missed it anyway.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

It gets better as the water warms up. I've always found Strawberry to be much better 10 days after ice off.


-DallanC


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Just visited CCR on Sunday for a few hours. The fishing was somewhat slow for smaller fish along the dam. My buddy got a 21" tiger though, using a shiner as bait.

Speaking of shiners, they're starting to show up along the dam in greater numbers. I was able to trap a few in a short amount of time.

No snow to be found near the lake. Road is fine, albeit washboard as ever once the pavement ends.


----------

